# FULLSCREEN BROWSING *NO SOFTKEYS*



## R00t<3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Will a developer make this happen already?!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Um... Without softkeys the phone is kind useless...


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm sure it would be possible to add a simple gesture or something into it, maybe a pinch out when completely zoomed out to bring back the status bar and soft keys. I don't think it's impossible. Or a swipe of two fingers in any direction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## _Mych_ (Jun 21, 2011)

I think what he means is when browsing like watching a video/YouTube the buttons go dim and hide. And when you press in their area they cone back up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Munchys_ said:


> I think what he means is when browsing like watching a video/YouTube the buttons go dim and hide. And when you press in their area they cone back up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I doubt that's what he means 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

There is a function built in that uses gestures its pretty sweet


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

The OP is very demanding. I do not approve.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Despite the demanding nature, there are some other issues at stake here...

While I'm not competent enough to actually code this in, the API/Feature that removes the buttons for full screen video, etc is at the OS level, not the App level.

An App would request full screen and the OS would oblige. However, the flip side of that, is that anytime you touch the screen, the buttons come back. This is by design so that you could still go 'home', etc if an App locked up while Full Screen.

Thus, even if the browser requested a full screen, as soon as you touched the screen (to scroll, etc), your buttons would come back.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

The buttons do already go away when watching youtube...


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

The app Honey bar and TabletBar Hider do just this for HC Xoom. I'm sure it will work for Gnex with a couple modifications. Using Virtual Button Bar makes bottom buttons almost not needed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## R00t<3 (Dec 24, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

It would be awesome to just add to the power menu something that disables systemui . Wish I had some code skillz


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

Lol you're seriously demanding this? We do not demand anything from the devs. We ask them or request something to them and if they have enough interest in it or are kind enough to spend their time to do it for us, they will. But you just don't go around demanding for anything around here. If you want it so bad, YOU develope the browser yourself


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

The stock web browser already does that: Menu > Settings > Labs > Fullscreen. You should also enable Quick Settings, which allows you to enter a new URL, open bookmarks, refresh page, etc.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> The stock web browser already does that: Menu > Settings > Labs > Fullscreen. You should also enable Quick Settings, which allows you to enter a new URL, open bookmarks, refresh page, etc.


Yes it removes the notification bar up at the top but you still have the soft keys at the bottom which is what OP was demanding/requesting.

The only way I see this working is if someone wrote code into wherever the soft keys are located on the system to add a swipe up and down gesture for it.

Swipe up and you get your soft keys, swipe down and then you can make full use of this awesome 4.65 inch screen.

Sounds so awesome online and in text but I wonder how hard it would be to implement. I'd be sure as hell interested.


----------



## R00t<3 (Dec 24, 2011)

hmm what happens if i post...


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> The stock web browser already does that: Menu > Settings > Labs > Fullscreen. You should also enable Quick Settings, which allows you to enter a new URL, open bookmarks, refresh page, etc.


OMG I LUV YOU!!


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Ever better , how bout make the buttons still there just reflect what ever is on the current page. Wanna go back, press the lower left corner. Home lower center and multi lower right. That would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

So essentially just make them transparent. Would that work? Does the screen continue under the keys that we can't see that we would see if they were transparent? It's not that hard to remember three places to press, so it wouldn't really be too much of a problem with them being invisible.


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> So essentially just make them transparent. Would that work? Does the screen continue under the keys that we can't see that we would see if they were transparent? It's not that hard to remember three places to press, so it wouldn't really be too much of a problem with them being invisible.


wouldn't be a sweet mod? Now just need someone to tell me its possible. That would make my day! When I brag about my large screen (LMFAO) peeps are like no its not bigger I'm like no the blk part IS the screen LOL!


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> So essentially just make them transparent. Would that work? Does the screen continue under the keys that we can't see that we would see if they were transparent? It's not that hard to remember three places to press, so it wouldn't really be too much of a problem with them being invisible.


I think that would work brilliantly, great idea 
Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mfish123 (Dec 27, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> So essentially just make them transparent. Would that work? Does the screen continue under the keys that we can't see that we would see if they were transparent? It's not that hard to remember three places to press, so it wouldn't really be too much of a problem with them being invisible.


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

